# Chore Fashion Show



## promiseacres (Jan 28, 2014)

Am stuck at home again due to nasty temps/blowing snow. It's mostly ok but we're all getting stir crazy. Anyways thought I'd start a Chore Fashion Show thread. Here's my entry.  Pleas feel free to share your Chore outfits! BTW it was about -5 F


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2014)

..and maybe add your temperatures too!


----------

